# Klacken im Tretlager Cube Ltd Team, was ist kaputt?



## Jackie78 (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bei meinem Cube Ltd Team 2007er Modell habe ich seit ein paar Tagen ein komisches Klackern, das vom Rahmen verstärkt wird, dessen Quelle ich aber im Bereich vom Tretlager vermute, zumal es hauptsächlich bei leichten Tretbewegungen in der Ebene und Bergab auffällt. Wenn man mit voller Kraft tritt tritt das Geräusch nicht auf. Was könnte das sein, ich vermute mal das Tretlager, oder was meint ihr?

Das Bike hat jetzt fast 11000km runter, falls es das Tretlager sein sollte, welches exakte Ersatzmodell von Shimano benötige ich?

Danke.


----------



## decline (18. Juni 2010)

bau das tretlager aus, reinige das gewinde und fette es wieder ordentlich ein. 

wenn das nicht hilft, dann probier mal andere pedale --> wenn das wieder nichts hilft dann ist ziemlich sicher dein lager hinüber. welches du verbauen musst wirst du sehen, wenn du das alte ausbaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich das Innenlager.
Sieht nach Innenlager Shimano Octalink aus.
Achsbreite mußt du vom alten Innenlager abmessen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a457/bb-es71-xt-innenlager-octalink-e-type-68-113-mm.html
http://de-rec-fahrrad.de/lexikon/octalink


----------



## Jackie78 (18. Juni 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich das Innenlager.
> Sieht nach Innenlager Shimano Octalink aus.
> Achsbreite mußt du vom alten Innenlager abmessen.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a457/bb-es71-xt-innenlager-octalink-e-type-68-113-mm.html
> http://de-rec-fahrrad.de/lexikon/octalink



Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe an meinem anderen Fahrrad eine normale Shimanokurbel FC-M440, und ein Innenlager vom Typ "BB-UN 54 LX InnenlagerVierkant 110 mm", kann ich das Octalink-Lager mit demselben Werkzeug aus- und einbauen, oder benötige ich andere Werkzeuge?


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2010)

Das Werkzeug kannst du auch dafür verwenden.


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte das bei meinem LTD Pro auch ! Habe das Innenlager gegen ein höherwertiges getauscht , aber das knacken blieb ! Dann habe ich auf Arbeit mal die linke Klick Pedale von Shimano auseinander genommen und gereinigt und neu gefettet und seitdem ist Ruhe ! Solltest auch das mal in betracht ziehen !


----------



## fatz (19. Juni 2010)

wenn deine kettenblaetter auch nimmer so gut sind, solltest du dir ueberlegen, ob du die kurbel gleich
mittauschst und ein hollotec II lager mit passender kurbel (lx slx xt) verbaust. octalink ist nicht so der
reisser und 11000km ist schon sehr gut. das hat vermutlich nicht allzuviel dreck gesehen. fuer mein erstes
octalinklager hab ich grad mal 2000km gebraucht.


----------

